# Lost - Carlisle oar on Ark/Miracle Mile



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It is on the river right just above the Harvard Estates bridge. It is in the rocks almost completely out of the water. I would have grabbed it, but it would have been a little difficult to carry out in a kayak...


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks so much. Do you know of any private property access issues near the bridge? I recall seeing several no trespassing signs in the area. 
Hoping to make a run Wed evening to attempt a retrieval before the flows go up.


----------

